# 4 PS für die Küste OK ?



## anniranni (17. Juli 2014)

Hallo zusammen.

Ich plane gerade mir ein günstieges Boot zu kaufen.

Möchte damit im Urlaub in Küstennähe in Dänemark fahren und auch so hier in D an Seen und Flüssen.

Habe jetzt ein Angebot.

Ehemaliges Segelboot   3,80m x 1,50 m mit 4 PS Motor.

Kann man damit an der Küste fahren oder ist das evtl. verboten?

Soll erst mal der Einstieg sein und dann mal schauen.

Wäre schön wenn jemand Tipps hat.

Danke  Lg 

Anniranni


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: 4 PS für die Küste OK ?*

Auf jeden Fall geeignet, meistens ist auch Ententeich und Wetterumschwünge must Du nicht fürchten. Brauchst halt ein bisschen Mut und Glück, dann klappt das schon. Zumindest raus wirst Du es schaffen...#h


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: 4 PS für die Küste OK ?*

Man kann, wenn man sehr diszipliniert ist und sich mit dem Seegebiet und den Wetter-und Strömungsverhältnissen sehr gut auskennt.

Ist das Boot noch besegelt, klingt bei den Maßen nach 'ner Jolle?


----------



## Taxidermist (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: 4 PS für die Küste OK ?*



> Ehemaliges Segelboot   3,80m x 1,50 m mit 4 PS Motor.


Lass da bloß die Finger von, damit wirst du nicht glücklich.
Ein Segelbootrumpf ist darauf ausgelegt mit Krängung (Schräglage) zu laufen, deshalb ist das eine recht kipplige Angelegenheit.
Dazu wird die Jolle ein Schwert haben, welches unter Motor natürlich hochgeholt wird, dann wird es noch wackeliger in dem Kahn.
Solche Böötchen haben nicht mal nen Kiel, der für Stabilität sorgen könnte.
Oft haben diese Dinger brav 30 oder mehr Jahre gedient und dann wird der "Sondermüll" an einen naiven Angler verkauft!

Jürgen


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: 4 PS für die Küste OK ?*

Solange Dein Fahrtbereich nicht den von Bellyboats und Kayaks übersteigt, geht das sicherlich.

Ob das damit Spass macht, wenn man so begrenzt ist, ist dann die andere Frage.


----------



## j.Breithardt (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: 4 PS für die Küste OK ?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Solange **Dein Fahrtbereich nicht den von Bellyboats und Kayaks übersteigt, geht das sicherlich.
> *
> Ob das damit Spass macht, wenn man so begrenzt ist, ist dann die andere Frage.





 Zumindest in DK sollte man zwischen Nord- und Ostsee unterscheiden. Diese Gewässer sind von den Gefahren her zwei verschiedene Paar Schuhe. :m


----------



## Dr.Snuggels (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: 4 PS für die Küste OK ?*

Hey, 
ich kann den Vorrednern nur zustimmen. Für das Meer ist 4 PS definitiv zu wenig. Daher sind mittlerweile schon 15 PS Führerscheinfrei. Man hat festgestellt, dass zu viele sich mit 5 PS zu weit raus trauen und es dann nicht mehr gegen die Welle schaffen.


----------



## vermesser (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: 4 PS für die Küste OK ?*

Im Prinzip hat Thomas das doch gut gesagt. Klar...wo Belly, Schlauchi, Kajak hinkönnen, kannst du auch hin. Das ist klar.

Aber eben nicht weiter...

Bei Ententeich mit Disziplin...

Es gibt auch Leute, die rudern mit kleineren Jollen aufm Bodden rum...


----------



## Fr33 (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: 4 PS für die Küste OK ?*

Das mit den 15PS ist der größe Witz überhaupt.... in ganz D darf man das nun. Bis auf 2 Ausnahmen... und an einer liegt unser Boot... (sry musste mal raus!).


Mit 4PS würde ich mich aber nicht auf die See wagen.... ist was anderes als ne Kiesgrube...


----------



## j.Breithardt (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: 4 PS für die Küste OK ?*




vermesser schrieb:


> Im Prinzip hat Thomas das doch gut gesagt. Klar...wo Belly, Schlauchi, Kajak hinkönnen, kannst du auch hin. Das ist klar.





vermesser schrieb:


> Aber eben nicht weiter...
> 
> Bei Ententeich mit Disziplin...
> 
> Es gibt auch Leute, die rudern mit kleineren Jollen aufm Bodden rum...


 

 Ich fahre vor dem Urlaub also erst mal die Küsten ab und schaue, wo Belly und Kajak noch nicht kippen.#6


----------



## Andal (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: 4 PS für die Küste OK ?*

Zum ersaufen reicht das allemal.


----------



## anniranni (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: 4 PS für die Küste OK ?*

Hi,
danke für die Antworten. Sind ja schon sehr unterschiedliche Meinungen dabei.
Also verboten wäre es also schonmal nicht an der dänischen ostsee zu fahren.
Es geht auch nicht hauptsächlich um die dänische Küste sondern auch um die Maasplassen und Umgebung hier in meiner Heimat.






Kann das Boot incl. Motor und Trailer für einen 1000er haben darum war der Gedanke es mit nach DK zu nehmen.
Für die Maas soll es ja wohl reichen,oder?
Gruß
Anniranni


----------



## anniranni (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: 4 PS für die Küste OK ?*

Hi.

Ist kein Hafentrailer sonern ein richtiger mit neuen Tüv.
Schwert hab ich keins dran gesehen

Will hauptsächlich angeln damit.

Gruss Andi


----------



## anniranni (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: 4 PS für die Küste OK ?*

ohne Motor aber.

Hast recht ,wackeln solte es nicht so sehr


----------



## anniranni (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: 4 PS für die Küste OK ?*

Ich hab noch nix gefunden was ca 10-15 ps hat und zum Angeln geeignet wäre.  Oft diese kleinen Spotboote die dann aber auch schon 2-3 tsd € kosten


----------



## anniranni (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: 4 PS für die Küste OK ?*

500 nur für einen Motor kann man aber auch nicht mit 1000 für trailer +Boot +Motor vergleichen.


----------



## thomas39 (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: 4 PS für die Küste OK ?*

Laß die Finger davon!!! Spare noch ein bißchen und kaufe Dir was besseres.Eine Jolle ist *******!


----------



## anniranni (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: 4 PS für die Küste OK ?*

OK,habs kappiert

wie sieht es mit sowas aus . ok zum angeln?

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...-mir-nicht-bekannt/220392227-211-17430?ref=wl

Abgesehen von den mängeln.


----------



## Andal (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: 4 PS für die Küste OK ?*

Auf drei Seiten wurde dir erklärt, dass das ein untermotorisierte Ertrinkhilfe ist und irgendwie willst du das nicht wirklich einsehen. Also kauf dir das G'raffl und zahl dein Lehrgeld.


----------



## anniranni (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: 4 PS für die Küste OK ?*



Andal schrieb:


> Auf drei Seiten wurde dir erklärt, dass das ein untermotorisierte Ertrinkhilfe ist und irgendwie willst du das nicht wirklich einsehen. Also kauf dir das G'raffl und zahl dein Lehrgeld.




Habe vorher doch schon erwähnt das ich es kapiert habe und die finger von lass#h


----------



## Andal (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: 4 PS für die Küste OK ?*

Besser ist das! #6|wavey:


----------



## anniranni (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: 4 PS für die Küste OK ?*



FranzJosef schrieb:


> Die Maengel hat's doch (fast) umsonst...
> 
> Aber GENAU sowas suchst Du doch. Drin stehen koennen, keschern koennen, mit dem vollen Kescher irgendwohin koennen. :m
> 
> ...




Wie sieht es denn aus mit dem anderen. Es geht um die Form des Bootes zum Angeln. Nicht ob dawas fehlt. Ist nur ein beispielboot. In der Art gibt es ja viele.


----------



## Fr33 (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: 4 PS für die Küste OK ?*

Die Frage ist doch, willst du ein Boot mit ner Art Kabine bzw. mit ner Steuereinheit, oder darf es was "klassisches" sein mit nem gescheiten Außenborder hinten am Spiegel....?


----------



## celler (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: 4 PS für die Küste OK ?*

3,80 m Suzumar Schlauchboot, 14 Ps 2 Takter Suzuki, min 2 Personen und ab an die Ostsee, den Versuch starte ich jetzt. Hier in der Umgebung auf den Flüssen fahren ich damit super und komm schnell ins gleiten !
Testphasen sind also gelaufen ( ohne großartig Welle )

Warum unbedingt ein festes Boot , wenn es doch nur zum angeln sein soll ?
Schlauchboot und Motor kommen in den Keller und gut.
Trailer muss irgend wo geparkt werden, versichert und auch Tüv muss regelmäßig erfolgen.
Hier ist immer der nutzen zu beachten !


----------



## anniranni (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: 4 PS für die Küste OK ?*

Moin,

Stimmt, ein Schlauchboot wäre auch ne möglichkeit.
Aber wie bekommt man das alleine vom PKW Anhänger ins Wasser? Mann kauft sich ja dann keinen Trailer fürs Schlauchboot.

Wie machst du das immer Celler?

#h


----------



## Friedrichshagener (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: 4 PS für die Küste OK ?*

Also ein Jolle zum angeln, Finger weg!

Für mich persönlich ist der Trainer das perfekte Boot zum Spaß haben und zum angeln!


Liegt sehr stabil im Wasser und da es ein Gleiter ist komm ste auch gut verwärts


----------



## anniranni (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: 4 PS für die Küste OK ?*

Trainer  ????


----------



## Friedrichshagener (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: 4 PS für die Küste OK ?*

Hier...............


----------



## Fischfrea (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: 4 PS für die Küste OK ?*

@anniranni
gut das Du schon mal kapiert hast die Finger von der selbstmörder Jolle zu lassen. 
Nächster Akt: was will ich und wo will ich damit überwiegend hin?
Kanal und Seen oder doch mehr Ostsee.
Hier ist auf meiner Sicht eher ein GFK Boot angesagt welches mindestens ab 4 m sein sollte.
Du schreibst Ostsee Dänemark, soweit ich weiss ist dort keine Begrenzung der PS für Außenborder bzw Führerscheinpflicht. In Deutschland bis auf den Rhein darfste bis 15 PS ohne Führerschein fahren.
Ich selber habe mir vor 4 Jahren auch ein GFK Boot von 4,80 m geholt, und es im Winter inkl. Trailer und 45 PS Außenborder unter 1000 € geschnappt. Klar das man dann noch einiges selber dran machen muss, aber man richtet es nach seinen Vorstellungen. Für mich war ausschlag gebend das ich Boot samt Trailer in eine normale Garage packen kann.
Und wenn Du heute bei Ebay Kleinanzeigen guckst dort findet sich immer etwas in Deinem Preisgefüge welches wesentlich sicherer ist als Deine Anfrage, vorallem zum angeln. Ich war mit meiner Nussschale schon auf der Ostsee um Rügen und dieses Jahr auf Fehmarn, wobei dieses Jahr einmal komplett um Fehmarn rum bin. Über Wetter und Gefahren solltest Du dich aber immer kundig machen, sowie das wichtigste Punkto Sicherheit mit an Bord haben. Nur so als Tip von mir gerade auf See.
Gruß
Fred


----------



## anniranni (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: 4 PS für die Küste OK ?*

Wollte hauptsächlin in Holland an den Flüssen fahren und im Urlaub an deutschen Seen und dänische Küste.

15 PS Boote sind gefragt und demnach leider nicht so günstig zu bekommen.  :g
Und direkt 2500 Euro ausgeben ist auch doof. Man muss ja auch schauen ob es das richtige für einen ist.


----------



## Fxndlxng (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: 4 PS für die Küste OK ?*

Und so ein Sit on Top Kayak kommt nicht in Frage? Ist für'n Tausender zu haben. Ein Ostseetaugliches Boot gibt es nun einmal nicht für nen ganz schmalen Schuh. 

OT:
Jedes jahr kommen auf der Ostsee deutlich mehr Menschen zu Tode als auf der Nordsee (in 2013 Nordsee: 8 - Ostseee: 18). Offensichtlich hat man vor der Nordsee Respekt, während die meisten Leute, die Ostsee für nicht mehr als einen großen Teich halten. Die Unfallstatistiken vom DLRG sprechen aber eine ganz andere Sprache. Ich verstehe es ehrlich gesagt nicht. Auch hier in diesem Thread wurde behauptet, auf der Ostsee sei meistens Ententeich. Sry, kann ich trotz 15 jähriger intensiver Ostseeerfahrung echt nicht nachvollziehen. Vielleicht fahre ich ja in den falschen Fahrgebieten aber bei mir ist meistens KEIN Ententeich.

Wen es interessiert:

http://www.dlrg.de/fileadmin/user_u...Statement_Hans-Hubert_Hatje_Pressefassung.pdf


----------



## GeorgeB (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: 4 PS für die Küste OK ?*



> 15 PS Boote sind gefragt und demnach leider nicht so günstig zu bekommen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vor dem Problem stehen _alle_ zukünftigen Kleinbootbesitzer. Was auch immer _richtig_ ist: Es ist auf jeden Fall falsch, sich etwas offensichtlich Falsches zu kaufen, um aus zu probieren, ob das Hobby das Richtige ist.


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: 4 PS für die Küste OK ?*



Findling schrieb:


> Auch hier in diesem Thread wurde behauptet, auf der Ostsee sei meistens Ententeich.



Finde die Ironie...


----------



## Fxndlxng (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: 4 PS für die Küste OK ?*

Danke, ist noch früh... brauch wohl nen Kaffee.


----------



## Michael_05er (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: 4 PS für die Küste OK ?*



Findling schrieb:


> OT:
> Jedes jahr kommen auf der Ostsee deutlich mehr Menschen zu Tode als auf der Nordsee (in 2013 Nordsee: 8 - Ostseee: 18). Offensichtlich hat man vor der Nordsee Respekt, während die meisten Leute, die Ostsee für nicht mehr als einen großen Teich halten.


Ich gebe zu, dass mich das überrascht. Vielleicht sind auf/an der Ostsee aber auch mehr Menschen unterwegs als auf/an der Ostsee, so dass die Chance des einzelnen zu ertrinken doch geringer ist? Oder an der Ostsee wird mehr "wild gebadet"? Ich denke, dass hier vor allem Badeunfälle aufgeführt sind. In Gartenteichen und privaten Swimmingpoolen ertranken 2013 auch 8 Leute, und sogar 14 im Schwimmbad. Ich halte die Nordsee dennoch für gefährlicher als einen Gartenteich oder das örtliche Freibad, zumindest was eine Ausfahrt mit einem kleinen Boot angeht  

Im Grunde will ich Deine Kernaussage aber nicht widerlegen: Auch die Ostsee ist ernst zu nehmen! Und wenn man mit einem Boot rauswill, sollte man gut planen und keinen Leichtsinn veranstalten!
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## celler (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: 4 PS für die Küste OK ?*

Also, ich kenne einige Schlauchboot Besitzer und auch sehe ich des öfteren Schlauchboote am zu Wasser lassen wenn ich in der Brandung zum angeln sitze.

Wie ich es mache ?
Ich habe mir eine Alukiste gebastelt inkl. 26 AH Batterie mit der ich unterwegs mein Kombigerät ( Echo/GPS ) betreibe und am Strand mit meiner 12 V Luftpumpe mein Schlauchboot aufpumpe. 
Desweiteren habe ich die Möglichkeit mein Handy damit aufzuladen, falls ich mal in Seenot geraten sollte und mein Akku Platt ist (man muss mit allem rechnen ), Schwimmweste, Handfeuerlöscher und Soforteingreifwerkzeug (Schraubenzieher, Schlüssel, Ersatzreißleine und und und ) alles dabei ....

Wenn das Boot aufgebaut ist, kommen die Slipräger dran, ich schiebe oder ziehe es zum Wasser, Wathose an, rein ins Wasser, Slipräder ab , rein ins Boot, Wathose aus , Schwimmweste an ,Motor an, Spaß haben .....


----------



## celler (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: 4 PS für die Küste OK ?*

Achso, nochmal zur Unfallstatistik, auf der Nordsee herrschen Gezeiten was so einigen Hobbybootsfahrern das befahren dieses Gewässer sehr schwer macht . Man solllte nicht einfach mit Unfallzahlen um sich werfen, viel interessanter wäre das Verhältnis Prozentual zu den Leuten die Jährlich das einzelne Gewässer befahren.


----------



## Fxndlxng (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: 4 PS für die Küste OK ?*

Es ist nur eine Statistik, ohne jede Aussage zu den jeweiligen Hintergründen. Über die Zahlen in Schwimmbädern und Gartenteichen wundere ich mich jedes Jahr wieder. Keine Ahnung wie das zu Stande kommt. 

Klar wird die Ostsee von mehr Menschen zum Baden genutzt, als die Nordsee. Es gibt sicher auch weniger Angler die mit Belly oder Kayak auf die Nordsee gehen, als das bei der Ostsee der Fall ist. Nur unterstreicht dass doch um so mehr, dass die Ostsee von vielen unterschätzt wird.
Wieviel tote Touristen hatten wir allein in diesem Sommer schon an der deutschen Ostseeküste? Ich weiss allein von 3 Toten in den letzten 3 Wochen. Im  Frühjahr sind zudem wiederholt Angler zu Tode gekommen. meinem persönlichen Bauchgefühl nach, werden wir dieses Jahr, erstmals seit vielen Jahren, wieder steigende Opferzahlen zu beklagen haben. Bisher war der Trend immer rückläufig aber dieses Jahr kommt es mir mehr vor als die Jahre zuvor. 

Aber wir geraten immer mehr OT. Der TE interessiert sich für Küstentaugliche Boote im untersten Preissegment. Ich kenne nichts, was ich für unter 1000 Euro guten Gewissens emfehlen könnte.


----------



## Fischfrea (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: 4 PS für die Küste OK ?*



Findling schrieb:


> Es ist nur eine Statistik, ohne jede Aussage zu den jeweiligen Hintergründen. Über die Zahlen in Schwimmbädern und Gartenteichen wundere ich mich jedes Jahr wieder. Keine Ahnung wie das zu Stande kommt.
> 
> Klar wird die Ostsee von mehr Menschen zum Baden genutzt, als die Nordsee. Es gibt sicher auch weniger Angler die mit Belly oder Kayak auf die Nordsee gehen, als das bei der Ostsee der Fall ist. Nur unterstreicht dass doch um so mehr, dass die Ostsee von vielen unterschätzt wird.
> Wieviel tote Touristen hatten wir allein in diesem Sommer schon an der deutschen Ostseeküste? Ich weiss allein von 3 Toten in den letzten 3 Wochen. Im  Frühjahr sind zudem wiederholt Angler zu Tode gekommen. meinem persönlichen Bauchgefühl nach, werden wir dieses Jahr, erstmals seit vielen Jahren, wieder steigende Opferzahlen zu beklagen haben. Bisher war der Trend immer rückläufig aber dieses Jahr kommt es mir mehr vor als die Jahre zuvor.
> ...


Ich denke mal empfehlen mit absolut ruhigem Gewissen kann man sowieso nur Neuboote im mittleren 5 stelligen Preissegment.
Aber das war ja auch nicht die Frage des TE, doch seine ganzen Antworten zeigen mir das er eilig was sucht und alles andere Beiseite schiebt. Gibt ja immer wieder Menschen die Beratungsresistent sind und die dann von der DGzRs  in jeglicher Form geborgen werden. Auch ich bin etliche Jahre nach Dänemark (Ebeltoft) gefahren auch mit Schlauchboot war lustig noch in der Bucht, aber wehe bei Schaumkronen außerhalb der Bucht. 50 PS Mercury Elektronic nass und schon war Seenot angesagt.
Heute am GFK Boot immer Hilfsmotor mit dabei was beim Schlauchboot sehr schlecht geht.
Klar wäre mir auch ein größeres Boot (Kajüte) lieber, aber mitten im Ballungsgebiet wohin damit? Ich nutze 1-2 x im Jahr das Boot fürs Hochsee angeln und hin und wieder auf´m Rhein.
Somit blieb ebend nur ein Boot welches ich samt Trailer in eine normale Garage packen kann.
Zurück zum Thema ich denke mal der TE hat sich noch nicht einmal Gedanken über Überlebnsrelevante Dinge Gedanken gemacht, denn dann wüsste er das bei 1000 € bei weitem nicht alles abgedeckt ist (Rettungsweste usw.)#q
Aber wie gesagt des Menschenwille ist sein Himmelreich.
Gruß
Fred


----------



## anniranni (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: 4 PS für die Küste OK ?*

@Fishfrea
Ich weiss ja nich was du hier ne Welle machst. 
Ich habe ja den Rat angenommen und die Jolle nicht gekauft.

Und jetzt willst du mir erzählen das ein z.b. 4 Meter Schlauchboot mit 15 PS nich reichen soll für ein mal im Jahr an der Küste was zu angeln,?  Schon klar. 
Das man noch zubehör und sicherheitsausstttung braucht ist mir schon klar.  Und du hast vergessen zu erwähnen das so ein Motor auch Benzin braucht.


----------



## Sharpo (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: 4 PS für die Küste OK ?*



anniranni schrieb:


> @Fishfrea
> Ich weiss ja nich was du hier ne Welle machst.
> Ich habe ja den Rat angenommen und die Jolle nicht gekauft.
> 
> ...



Selbst 1x im Jahr kann das letzte mal gewesen sein.
In der Nordsee hast Du Tidenströmung, die ist nicht ohne.

Ich hab auf den Bodden geangelt, da waren noch 5PS erlaubt.
Wetterumschwung im Rücken und zum Glück sass ich mit Boot dann nur im landnahen Schilfgürtel. Null Chance gegen Wind und Wellen.

Auch die Ostsee hat fiese Strömungen.
Nen Kollegen habe se abschleppen müssen weil er es nicht mehr an Land geschaft hatte. Und er war schon höher Motorisiert.

Aber stell diese Frage doch mal im Forum vom LSFV SH.

Die Kollegen zwischen den Meeren werden es wohl Wissen.


----------



## anniranni (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: 4 PS für die Küste OK ?*

Echt so krass?

Selbst wenn man nur 500 m rausfährt? Da is man doch schnell an Land


----------



## Sharpo (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: 4 PS für die Küste OK ?*



anniranni schrieb:


> Echt so krass?
> 
> Selbst wenn man nur 500 m rausfährt? Da is man doch schnell an Land



500m? Spannst Du eine Schnur von der Küste zum Boot?

Weisst Du wieviel 500m auf dem Wasser sein können wenn Wind und Wellen aufkommen?

Weisst Du wie hoch die Wellen werden...und du sitzt nur im Schlauchboot oder in ner anderen kleinen Schaluppe?
Ich persönlich...nie wieder!
Du meinst, die nächste Welle landet IM Boot.

Aber, warum leihst Du Dir keins vor Ort?
Bevor man viel Geld ausgibt und dann nur für 1x im Jahr..


----------



## anniranni (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: 4 PS für die Küste OK ?*

Na ich brauche es auch so schon mal. fahre auch oft an normale Seen zum angeln.  z.b Edersee, Meck- Seenplatte usw. 

Und die Maas und Maasplassen sind auch um die Ecke


----------



## GeorgeB (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: 4 PS für die Küste OK ?*

Die Ostsee ist so gefährlich, weil sie so oft als relativ "harmloses Binnengewässer" angesehen wird, auf dem "schon nichts passieren wird". Sie hat aber durchaus ihre (Strömungs-)Tücken, und wegen der geringen Tiefe auch einen mitunter recht tückischen Seegang. Trotzdem ist sie nicht der Atlantik, und wenn man vorsichtig und dicht unter Land angelt, kann man Angelausflüge dort auch überleben. #6

Die Vermieter haben schließlich auch jede Menge Kleinboote im Angebot.

Hier geht es um die Frage nach der Jolle. Die hat sich erledigt, weil absolut ungeeignet. Bleibt also noch das etwas niedrige Budget. Könnte ein bisschen eng werden. Wenn es drin sitzt, würde ich etwas mehr investieren. Zumal du dann auch einen relativ stabilen Wert hast, wenn du günstig einkaufst. An Mist hast du nicht nur keine Freude, sondern vielleicht sogar finanziellen Totalverlust.


----------



## anniranni (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: 4 PS für die Küste OK ?*

Also Schauchboot mit 15 PS wäre wohl ok?


----------



## Fxndlxng (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: 4 PS für die Küste OK ?*

Ja, 500m können viel sein, zu viel; dennoch übertreiben jetzt einige. Bleibt mal auf dem Teppich! Ein 4m Schlauchboot mit meinetwegen 10PS reicht für gelegentliche Ausflüge vollkommen aus, SOLANGE das Wetter entsprechend mitspielt. Wer vernünftig damit umgeht wird nicht in Gefahr geraten. 

Probleme kriegen vorallem diejenigen, die mit solchen Gerätschaften auch bei mehr Windstärken rausfahren, weil sie der Meinung sind das geht so gerade noch. Dann dreht der Wind oder nimmt leicht zu und ehe sie feststellen dass es nicht mehr geht, sind sie schon am absaufen.


----------



## anniranni (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: 4 PS für die Küste OK ?*



Findling schrieb:


> Ja, 500m können viel sein, zu viel; dennoch übertreiben jetzt einige. Bleibt mal auf dem Teppich! Ein 4m Schlauchboot mit meinetwegen 10PS reicht für gelegentliche Ausflüge vollkommen aus, SOLANGE das Wetter entsprechend mitspielt. Wer vernünftig damit umgeht wird nicht in Gefahr geraten.
> 
> Probleme kriegen vorallem diejenigen, die mit solchen Gerätschaften auch bei mehr Windstärken rausfahren, weil sie der Meinung sind das geht so gerade noch. Dann dreht der Wind oder nimmt leicht zu und ehe sie feststellen dass es nicht mehr geht, sind sie schon am absaufen.



Ja das mein ich wohl.  Bei schlechten Wetter würde ich dann lieber vom Land aus angeln.

Lg


----------



## celler (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: 4 PS für die Küste OK ?*

Îst immer schwer in einem so großen Forum wie diesem hier eine meinung zu kriegen.
Die Leute sind einfach zu verschieden, aber sei dir sicher, solltest du diese Schlauboot Geschichte angehen , ich verspreche dir, du wirst immer einen Schlauchbootkollegen auf Wasser finden ....

Ich geb dir auf das alles keine Garantie, solltest du dann irgend wann mal alles zusammen haben, sag bescheid, dann treffen wir uns und fahren mal gemeinsam mit unseren Gummienten raus .


----------



## anniranni (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: 4 PS für die Küste OK ?*

@celle#6

Danke Euch allen für eure Antworten.
Es wird dann für den Anfang ein Schauchboot werden.

Wenn ich es zeitlich schaffe mache ich diesses Jahr noch den Bootsschein und dann kann ich in den nächsten Jahren immer noch schauen.

Gruß und schönes Wochenende

Anniranni


----------



## WalKo (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: 4 PS für die Küste OK ?*

Egal was man im Leben macht, Treppen steigen, Fahrrad, Ski, Motorrad fahren, usw. bei allem hast Du ein gewisses Risiko ums Leben zu kommen. 
Die meisten Unfälle passieren übrigens im Haushalt.
Nur vor dem was man gewöhnt ist hat man keine Angst trotz Risiko.
An das Meer und den Umgang damit sind die wenigsten gewöhnt, deswegen wohl auch jedes mal die Panikmache wenn jemand mit was Schwächerem und kleinerem aufs Meer will. 
Ist klar das Meer ist gefährlich, nicht nur für kleine Boote auch mit Großen kommen ab und an Menschen ums Leben, man sollte sich auf jeden Fall des Risikos bewusst sein das man eingeht und wissen was man tut.
Einerseits kommen auch sehr Große Schiffe bei ordentlichen Stürmen in Bedrängnis, andererseits  ist man schon mit dem Kajak über den Atlantik gefahren, weil man das Risiko von Stürmen auf gewissen Routen zu gewissen Zeiten so gut einschätzen kann.
Deswegen sollte man vor allem die Wettervorhersage kennen wenn man sich aufs Wasser begibt.
Trotzdem nicht zu viel darauf Vertrauen und den Rückweg zu Groß werden lassen, den auch die  Wettervorhersage stimmt nicht immer zu 100%. Man sollte auch daran denken das man nicht überall Mobilfunk Netzverbindung hat um sich im Notfall Hilfe zu holen.
Es muss ja nicht unbedingt das Wetter sein. Bei so altem Material für den Preis ist ja auch da ein erhöhtes Risiko vom Ausfall. 

In kleiner Größe halte ich ein Schlauchboot in passender Qualität noch für das sicherste Boot, weil einerseits sehr kippstabil, andererseits unsinkbar.  Nachteil aufgrund des geringen Gewichts die schnellere Winddrift und wenn man alleine hinten sitzt, beim Fahren gegen besseren Wind und Wellen schnell nach hinten überschlagen kann.  Ich habe mir deswegen eine Pinnenverlängerung zugelegt um mittiger im Boot zu sitzen.
Ein Schlauchboot kann auch auf einem Hänger Transportiert werden. Machen viele.
Nur aufgrund des weichen Materials werden die Rollen durch Bretter ersetzt damit es nicht solche Punktuelle Belastung gibt.

Viel Glück beim Kauf vom Boot.

Gruß
Waldemar


----------



## Fxndlxng (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: 4 PS für die Küste OK ?*

Allein an diesem Wochenende wieder 4 Tote auf der Ostsee. Ist doch langsam echt nicht mehr normal.


----------



## celler (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: 4 PS für die Küste OK ?*

Entweder du postest hier mit genauen Angaben oder lässt es bleiben.

Ich kann ja auch schreiben " wieder 10 Tote auf der Autobahn "
kann man genauso wenig mit anfangen !

Für manche Leute gibts die Ostsee nur um Fehmarn !
Für Leute die ein wenig Ahnung haben, wissen wir das es die Ostsee sogar noch in anderen Ländern gibt.

Also bitte mit ein wenig präziseren Angaben.


----------



## Michael_05er (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: 4 PS für die Küste OK ?*

Badeunfälle. So kam es zumindest in den Nachrichten. Im Radio wurde auch ein Rettungsschwimmer interviewt, der meinte, die Ostsee werde oft unterschätzt. Von Schwimmern bzw. Badegästen.


----------



## Fxndlxng (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: 4 PS für die Küste OK ?*



celler schrieb:


> Entweder du postest hier mit genauen Angaben oder lässt es bleiben.



Bitte? Für wen hälst Du dich? 
Wenn Dich Details interessieren, bist Du herzlich eingeladen selber zu recherchieren. Die Info passte hier aktuell rein, daher habe ich das in aller kürze gepostet.



celler schrieb:


> Ich kann ja auch schreiben " wieder 10 Tote auf der Autobahn "
> kann man genauso wenig mit anfangen !.



Glückwunsch, mach doch. Interessiert hier nur niemanden, da die Autobahn nicht beangelt wird, oder?



celler schrieb:


> Für manche Leute gibts die Ostsee nur um Fehmarn !
> Für Leute die ein wenig Ahnung haben, wissen wir das es die Ostsee sogar noch in anderen Ländern gibt.



Was Du alles weißt; Beeindruckend! Und das obwohl Du garnicht von der Küste kommst. Die Verunfallten hatten bestimmt auch alle den totalen Durchblick. Deshalb sind die auch trotz des überflüssigen Badeverbotes in die Ostsee gegangen.



celler schrieb:


> Also bitte mit ein wenig präziseren Angaben.



Dein gesamtes Posting ist so überflüssig wie ein Kropf. Also bitte in Zukunft thematische Inhalte liefern oder es ganz sein lassen. #4


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: 4 PS für die Küste OK ?*

So, und nun ist ab hier gut mit sich gegenseitig anmachen, sonst Stress mit Mod.

Danke.


----------



## Onkel Frank (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: 4 PS für die Küste OK ?*

Wenn ich mir noch mal ein Schlauchi für die See holen würde dann nur noch ein Rib . Waren mit meinem 320iger ( Luftkiel mit festem Boden )mit 15 PS mal draußen an der Untiefentonne PLZHK zum Köhler ärgern und das war bei ner 2-3 schon sehr kabbelig , aber die Rückfahrt im Windschatten war geil , da wir auf den Schläuchen fast gelegen haben und uns festkrallen mussten bei dem Speed :m.


----------



## GeorgeB (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: 4 PS für die Küste OK ?*

Die ganzen Zoffereien bei diesem immer wieder aufkommenden Thema liegen an der Bezeichnung "mit dem Kleinboot und 6 PS auf der/die Ostsee". Aber niemand fragt: "Reicht _dieses_ Boot für Süddeutschland?"

Klar, für nen Baggersee im Sommer. Aber nicht für den Bodensee bei kräftigem Wind, den Rhein bei Hochwasser, oder gar die Breitach-Klamm. Denn so ist "die Ostsee". Von ... bis ... .

Wie oft war ich früher auf "der Ostsee" im Kleinboot. Mit 6 PS. Bei Schönwetter. Dicht unter Land. Im Schutz von Buchten. Und nie war ich in Seenot, weil ich Respekt vor Naturgewalten und Augen im Kopf habe. Bei Ententeich, stabiler Wetterlage, und Begleitung mit Erfahrung auch mal einen Tacken(!) weiter draußen. Null Problemo. 

Ich musste zudem doppelt vorsichtig sein, weil ich im Hause eines Seenotretters genächtigt habe. Nur das kleinste Problem, und ich hätte mir 50 Jahre lang Geschichten, Vorwürfe und Vorträge anhören müssen. Da wäre ich im Zweifel lieber ersoffen.


----------



## Fxndlxng (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: 4 PS für die Küste OK ?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> sonst Stress mit Mod.



Das wollen wir natürlich vermeiden.

@GeorgeB
#6
Da gibt es nix hinzuzufügen


----------



## celler (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: 4 PS für die Küste OK ?*

Was aber bitte hat die Fragestellung des TE mit der unsachlichen bzw unpräzisen Aussagen der 4 Toten zu tun ? Du musst schon die Ursache mit preis geben damit man diesen Fall hier mit einbringen kann und schauen auf was man noch achten sollte bei der Wahl des Bootes.

Aber gut, ich halt den Ball flach !

Ich hoffe der TE wird die richtige Entscheidung treffen.


----------



## Fischfrea (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: 4 PS für die Küste OK ?*

Hier mal eine aktuelle Meldung zum besagten Thema Schlauchbot und Ostsee
http://www.fehmarn24.de/lokales/fehmarn/schlauchboot-seenot-geraten-3721248.html


----------



## celler (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: 4 PS für die Küste OK ?*

Krasse Sache ... Mitm Schlauchboot, unmotorisiert, überladen und ohne Rettungswest...
Echt traurig


----------



## Fxndlxng (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: 4 PS für die Küste OK ?*

Ich find das mal wieder unfassbar. Plastikpaddel, da denkt man doch man träumt... 

@Celler
Ich glaube man kann die Leute nicht oft genug sensibilisieren, auch ungefragt. Mehr hatte ich auch nicht vor. Damit ist das Thema jetzt hoffentlich vom Tisch. 
Ich wünsche immer eine sichere Rückkehr in den Hafen und weiterhin viel Petri!


----------



## Onkel Frank (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: 4 PS für die Küste OK ?*

Ich glaube nicht das das am Schlauchboot lag . Glücklicherweise war es nicht so eine einwandige Jolle , dann würde die Anzeige vermutlich anders aussehen .


----------



## Fxndlxng (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: 4 PS für die Küste OK ?*

Wer kommt denn in so einem Fall eigentlich für die Kosten auf?


----------



## celler (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: 4 PS für die Küste OK ?*

Ja Findling, da hast du recht.

Und ja, wer kommt für solch kosten auf ?


----------



## 2911hecht (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: 4 PS für die Küste OK ?*

Die Rettung des Seenotkreuzers ist kostenlos.Es wird aber immer um ein Spende gebeten und bei fahrlässigen Handeln fällt diese wohl höher aus.


----------



## Onkel Frank (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: 4 PS für die Küste OK ?*



2911hecht schrieb:


> Die Rettung des Seenotkreuzers ist kostenlos.Es wird aber immer um ein Spende gebeten und bei fahrlässigen Handeln fällt diese wohl höher aus.


 
 Das ist klar , aber es war ja nicht der Seenotkreuzer sondern die WSP .


----------



## Fischfrea (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: 4 PS für die Küste OK ?*

Ich denke mal das geht zu Lasten des Landes. Und gerade solch ein Irrsinn sollte und müßte denen zu Last gelegt werden die dieses durch " ach wird schon gut gehen " mit kräftigem Aufschlag auf erlegt werden. Zumal wenn man bedenkt mit 43 Jahren solch eine Blödheit zu begehen. Bedenkt man das er Jugendliche dabei hatte und denen nun vorgemacht hat man kann es ja machen irgend wer hilft schon, gehört dieser Typ in meinen Augen zumindest einmal Kiel geholt.
Das ist meine ganz persönliche Meinung dazu.
Gruß
Fred


----------



## WalKo (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: 4 PS für die Küste OK ?*

Das ist weniger Aussage zu Schlauchbooten als zur Dummheit oder Ahnungslosigkeit mancher Menschen.
Windstärke 5-6 und mit einem überladenen, kleinem Schlauchboot für 2 Personen und trotzdem nicht versoffen.  Ist doch ein Beweis das Schlauchboote Seetauglich sind.

Gruß
Waldemar


----------



## Fischfrea (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: 4 PS für die Küste OK ?*



WalKo schrieb:


> Das ist weniger Aussage zu Schlauchbooten als zur Dummheit oder Ahnungslosigkeit mancher Menschen.
> Windstärke 5-6 und mit einem überladenen, kleinem Schlauchboot für 2 Personen und trotzdem nicht versoffen.  Ist doch ein Beweis das Schlauchboote Seetauglich sind.
> 
> Gruß
> Waldemar


#q  Kann es sein Waldemar das auch Du zum Kreis der Personen gehörst die nichts kapieren wollen. Selbst Windstärke 4 ist für diese Art Schlauchboote Lebensgefährlich.
Sicherlich gibt es Schlauchboote die einiges vertragen können, aber die liegen auch in einem dementsprechenden Preissegment wo man sich auch ein entsprechendes Kajütbbot für zu legen kann. Dann kommt es auch noch auf die Motorisierung an. Aber es gibt ja Personen die in Badehose und Flipflops ohne Sicherheitsweste weit raus fahren und sich wundern das der Wind auf einmal dreht und man nicht mehr an Land kommt sondern einen immer weiter aufs offene Meer treibt. Ich habe für diese Menschen keinerlei Verständnis und würde solche am liebsten immer wieder Kiel holen.
Aber allen die so denken wünsche ich ein fröhliches absaufen.
Gruß
Fred


----------



## Onkel Frank (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: 4 PS für die Küste OK ?*



Fischfrea schrieb:


> Selbst Windstärke 4 ist für diese Art Schlauchboote Lebensgefährlich.



NÖ !!!! Für *DAS* Schlauchi ist es nicht gefährlich , und wird es auch nicht . Nur für die Iddies die drin sitzen wird es eng , und selbst beim kentern haben die beste Überlebenschancen solange sie sich festhalten können . Das ändert aber nichts an der Tatsache das Leichtsinn auf der Ostsee gnadenlos bestraft wird und die Jungs ihr Schicksal herausgefordert haben . Aber darum geht's ja eigentlich auch gar nicht .


----------



## ragbar (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: 4 PS für die Küste OK ?*

Mit Schlauchboot sollte *das* gemeint sein:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AULdKX8gJWY

 ab 2.05

  wenn es ( und der Bootsführer damit umgehen) das abkann, brennt auch auf rauer Ostsee so schnell nichts an.

 Weniger würde ich bei einem Angelboot nicht akzeptieren, schließlich kann mein Leben davon abhängen.

 Das gezeigte Boot ist 4.8m lang und mit 60 Ps motorisiert.


----------



## Fuhlman (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: 4 PS für die Küste OK ?*

Geiles Video... Da hätte ich auch bock drauf....
Das macht bestimmt laune...

Bin auch früher bzw. bis vor 2 Jahren mit Mercury
4Ps gefahren und es ist sehr grenzwertig. Wir sind
bei Badewannen See raus und sind von einem Wetter
umschwung der sich innerhalb von 15 Minuten aufgetan
hat überrascht worden. Zum Glück ist nichts passier sind
unter Land kurz vorm Strand mit einer großen Welle
gekentert und jetzt fahren wir 15PS was viel besser ist
und auch mindestens sein sollte. 2015 kommt SBF See
und größeres Boot und Motor in 2016.


----------



## WalKo (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: 4 PS für die Küste OK ?*



Fischfrea schrieb:


> #q  Kann es sein Waldemar das auch Du zum Kreis der Personen gehörst die nichts kapieren wollen. Selbst Windstärke 4 ist für diese Art Schlauchboote Lebensgefährlich.
> Sicherlich gibt es Schlauchboote die einiges vertragen können, aber die liegen auch in einem dementsprechenden Preissegment wo man sich auch ein entsprechendes Kajütbbot für zu legen kann. Dann kommt es auch noch auf die Motorisierung an. Aber es gibt ja Personen die in Badehose und Flipflops ohne Sicherheitsweste weit raus fahren und sich wundern das der Wind auf einmal dreht und man nicht mehr an Land kommt sondern einen immer weiter aufs offene Meer treibt. Ich habe für diese Menschen keinerlei Verständnis und würde solche am liebsten immer wieder Kiel holen.
> Aber allen die so denken wünsche ich ein fröhliches absaufen.
> Gruß
> Fred



Was soll ich kapieren?
Habe ich irgendwas geschrieben das man mit kleinen Booten bei unpassendem Wetter rausfahren soll?
Ich wollte nur verdeutlichen das man mit dem Schlauchboot sicherer unterwegs ist als im Festrumpfboot ähnlicher Grösse.
Es kommt ja nicht nur auf die Windstärke, auch Richtung, mehr noch auf den Wellengang an, der ja nicht nur vom Wind abhängt und vom eigenem Verhalten in so einer Situation hängt ja auch noch einiges ab.  Deswegen ist alleine Die Windstärke angabe auch nicht so ausagefähig
Der Threadhersteller will nur gelegentlich auf die Ostsee und ein Schlauchboot ist für ihn die beste Wahl. 
Das ist meine Ausage.
Ich bin für Eigenverantwortung. 
Die Menschen sind verschieden. 
Der eine hat sehr schnell die Hosen voll, ihm muss alles sicher sein und wen was schief geht hat er einen Shock fürs Leben. 
Der Andere lebt nur um Risikos einzugehen und schwierige Situationen zu meistern und ist lieber Tod als so zu Leben wie der Erste.  
Die meisten sind irgendwo zwischen diesen Exremen und jeder muss selber wissen wie er ist und was für Risiko er einzigehen bereit ist.

Gruss
Waldemar


----------



## Wollebre (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: 4 PS für die Küste OK ?*

seit 1989 bin ich bis vor einige Jahre eigene Schiffe gefahren.
Angefangen mit einem 3m Schlauchboot und 4 PS AB. An der Küste um Fehmarn kaum weiter raus gefahren wie ich mit einer Brandungsrute werfen konnte. Das unter Beachtung von Wetterlage, auf- oder ablandigen Wind etc.
Man wollte mehr, gespart und ein Ryds Kajutboot mit 40 PS AB gekauft. Damit ging es dann weit sicherer. Nur vorgenannte Aspekte immer streng beachtet. Immer mit Bekannte einen festen Termin für die Rückkehr vereinbart. So hätten die im Notfall Alarm schlagen können! Und daran muss man sich halten, selbst wenn die Dorsche in Beißlaune sind!!!!
Als Töchterchen flügge war wurde eine LM27 Motorsegler angeschafft mit festem Liegeplatz in DK im Kleinen Belt. Ausgerüstet mit den wichtigsten nautischen Geräten und über zehn Jahre Erfahrung auf dem Wasser wurde die Ostsee abgesegelt. Für Flaute oder wenn es mal schnell gehen mußte stand ein 36PS Bukh Diesel zur Verfügung. Eine Zeit die ich nicht missen möchte. Selbst bei Winstärke 6-7, auch einmal mit zerfleddertem Großsegel immer sicher in den Hafen gekommen.

Möchte letztendlich damit sagen das man sich in die Praxis reinarbeiten muss. Dazu gehört eine grundsolide Ausbildung die dem TE leider noch fehlt. Das schlimmste ist Selbstüberschätzung! Denkt an eure Familien und Angehörige! 

Vor viele Jahre 6 deutsche Kinder bei einbrechender Dunkelheit im Kleinen Belt in DK aufgefischt. Waren mit einer Nußschale mit 4PS AB unterwegs. Quer in die Welle gekommen, niedriger Freiboard, voll geschlagen und umgekippt. Deren Pech war dann noch das der Anker lose im Schiff lag und sicher seine Funktion erfüllt hat.... Sonst wären die bei dem auflandigem Wind ans Ufer getrieben, waren nur ca. 400-500m. Und die Sicherheitsausrüstung.... 4 Kinder keine, zwei mit Schwimmflügel vom Grabbeltisch..... Nicht den Kindern, sondern den Eltern hätte man den A... versohlen müssen. 

Damit das schöne Hoppy nicht im Desaster endet immer die alte Regel beachten:
*AUF DEM MEER KANN ES SEHR VIEL SPAß MACHEN - NUR DAS MEER VERZEIT KEINE FEHLER*​ (wie auch die jährlichen Statistiken der DGzRS zeigen)​
Noch eine Anmerkung:
für selbstverschuldete Rettungsaktionen wird in DK kräftig zur Kasse gebeten!!


----------



## Fxndlxng (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: 4 PS für die Küste OK ?*

@Waldemar
ich bin mit allen Deinen Aussagen zu 100% dacor; ausser mit dieser:



WalKo schrieb:


> Ich wollte nur verdeutlichen das man mit dem Schlauchboot sicherer unterwegs ist als im Festrumpfboot ähnlicher Grösse.



Ích denke bis zu einer bestimmten Länge hast Du damit garnicht mal so unrecht. Aber danach schlägt dieses Verhältnis klar in die andere Richtung um, oder willst Du ernsthaft behaupten, eine ausgewachsene 22ft Beason sei weniger sicher, als ein 22ft Schlauchboot. Bei allem Respekt, aber das ist einfach nonsense.

Jedes Schlauchboot hat eine große Schwachstelle, nämlich den Schlauch. Ist der defekt (wie schnell das geht, kann man auch hier im Bord mehrfach nachlesen) ist es schlagartig auch mit der Sicherheit des Schlauchbootes vorbei. Ein Leck in ein Festrumpfboot zu schlagen ist sehr, sehr viel unwahrscheinlicher und schwieriger. Selbst wenn, verfügt das Festrumpfboot in aller Regel über genügend Auftriebskörper um zumindest nicht vollständig zu sinken.
2.Schlauchoote haben viel, viel weniger Freibord. Man geht viel schneller über Bord und hat dabei keinerlei Möglichkeit sich im letzten Moment noch an irgendetwas festzuhalten, weil einfach gar nichts da ist (Reeling o.ä.).

Grüße!


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: 4 PS für die Küste OK ?*



Wollebre schrieb:


> Noch eine Anmerkung:
> für selbstverschuldete Rettungsaktionen wird in DK kräftig zur Kasse gebeten!!



Ja, in Deutschland - auch bei Fahrlässigkeit - durch die DLRG meines Wissens nach nicht. Ist vielleicht ein bisschen zu sehr Vollkaskomentalität...


----------

